# Fattie Throwdown Entry - Atomic Fattie



## mamunoz (Apr 8, 2009)

Well I really like spicy stuff and so do all my friends so I decided to make the Atomic Fattie.  Here is the ingredient list.

1 Pound Hot Pork Sausage
1 Pound Chorizo
3 Very large Jalapenos
4 Habaneros
1 Avocado
About 1/2 a brick of cream cheese

All of this was smoked at 230 for 2 hours with Pecan and pulled at 155.

Here is a pic of all the ingredients.







This is after the pork sausage and chorizo have ben mixed together.






Laid out all nice and pretty in my baggie.






All the ingredients I will be using chopped up.






Layer of Habaneros






Layer of Jalapenos






Layer of Avocado






Layer of cream cheese






All rolled up before she goes in the smoker.






An hour into the smoke after I mopped with some beer.






Alright and here it is out of the smoker, had a slight blowout but all is well.






Plated.






Pic of the fattie after being cut.






How much we have for leftovers after me and two of my friends were done with her.






And now the antidote to the Atomic Fattie.






Thanks for watching!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice!  Careful when you bite into that thing.  You might spontanously combust!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for the mixing of the sausage and the chorizo.  Any picts of a finished slice?  I'd love to see that cream cheese.

Good job outta you!


----------



## mamunoz (Apr 8, 2009)

Ill have sliced pics soon it is still in the smoker.


----------



## azrocker (Apr 8, 2009)

THat looks painful


----------



## fire it up (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good so far.  Nice and hot, though the cream cheese will meld great with all that heat.
Where are the bhut jolokias in that thing?  
Can't wait to see the final product.  What kind of wood are you smoking with?


----------



## rivet (Apr 8, 2009)

Excellent! Chorizo is good anytime, but dang, that's a lot of Habs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Points for the avocado!


----------



## bassman (Apr 8, 2009)

Good looking fatty.  May be a tad hot for me, but looks good just the same.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats on the nuclear FATTY! I've made meatloaf in the past using chorizo, sauage, and beef. It's all good my friend.


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job.  Glad it turned out well.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh man that looks good!!


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 8, 2009)

That looks awesome. I love peppers, excellent mix of flavors, the Chorizo is a very nice touch.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 8, 2009)

I bet a slice of that would get your attention! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job and aptly named!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Can't go wrong with chorizo though it can crumble quickly...maybe some bacon wrapping?


----------



## grothe (Apr 8, 2009)

A prime candidate for a bacon weave.
Boy that looks good!!!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 8, 2009)

You're a brave man.  I can't imagine what your gut (and other unmentionable body parts) feels like "the day after".

LOL  Nice work.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 8, 2009)

that's looking like some good stuff, there!


----------



## mamunoz (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah next time I do it bacon is a must!  It was good at the 1 hour mark but as it got up to temp it crumbled.  I have done another chorizo roll once but was wrapped in bacon and was fine.

It was certainly very flavorful but man o man did it have a kick, I didn't de-seed any of the peppers either.  Thanks for all the kind words guys glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes that does look good. But I agree, looks a little hot for me too. Back in the day, I could eat fresh Jalapeno's and Habanero's all day, but I think if I took a bite of that, I'd have to tuck my colon in sock for a few days afterward.


----------



## gnubee (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice looking fattie! I can't eat hot spicy foods anymore but it still made my mouth water. Oh and by the way check the count on your avacodos. I see two.


----------



## mamunoz (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah I only ended up using 1 though.


----------



## cruizer (Apr 9, 2009)

Great looking job! Now I know what that orange glow to the west this morning was.


----------



## blacklab (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice group of flavors.


----------



## falmund (Apr 23, 2009)

Wowsers!  I think my colon hurts just looking at that.  But man, brilliant idea.  I think I'll do one similar for myself.  I know the wife and kids won't touch it.


----------



## southoksmoker (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome looking fattie! I made one with chorizo, pablamo's, anaheim's and other stuff but was leery of adding the avacado to it. I was afraid it would lose its color and texture, so I served the avacado on the side. How did they hold up in the smoker?


----------



## mamunoz (May 3, 2009)

They held up well and color stayed a nice green as far as taste I couldn't really tell you it was so hot and it was hard to make out all the flavors from the heat lol.


----------



## richoso1 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats on that FATTY, great combo of flavors. You do have the southwest feel for pleasing the taste buds, it's all good my friend.


----------



## bradyischamp (May 5, 2009)

i am mexican and will definitely be trying this recipe, without the seeds hehehe.

chorizo has tons of grease. does it drip off?


----------



## the iceman (May 5, 2009)

DAYAMMM!!!  I be hongry.


----------



## loweyj (May 5, 2009)

I would love to try this. I'm sure I would be saying "who dat's hot" tho...

Nice job!


----------



## mamunoz (May 7, 2009)

Quite a bit drips off in the smoke I ended up still patting mine dry a bit just to get the puddled grease off.


----------

